# marx southern pacific diesel engine and dummy engine



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi all..I picked up a marx diesel engine and dummy marked 6000. Can anyone tell me the approximate value.I realize it is worth what anyone would be willing to pay.Just wanted to see if I got took or not. I run a search here and ebay which didn`t tell me much.any help appreciated. I really don`t what something like that is worth. 

many thanks,sanepilot


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

you shoulda posted this in the O scale forum. Its ok. I would check one out on eBay and see what they sell for. I say find the best set and then the worst set to determine a value. I collect Marx.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

remember, pictures are worth 1k words (or more)....they will also help us help you too!


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

is this an HO Scale Marx item or there O scale, if its o scale is it a tin one?


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

found it is is the tin type ones and they sell for about $10 for the pair on ebay or $25 if you have the rest of the train to go with them. And thats $10 for the pair for a RUNNING Set..


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*Marx diesel train.*

Many thanks,fellas-----------sanepilot


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Condition is everything, and $25 for the pair is pretty low if they're in nice condition. As previously mentioned, some good quality pictures would be very useful.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Condition is everything, and $25 for the pair is pretty low if they're in nice condition. As previously mentioned, some good quality pictures would be very useful.


how much would YOU pay for nice ones  cuz there are nice ones on ebay for $25 or less for the pair so I will buy them up and sell them to you!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Care to be more specific? I just looked on eBay, and I find no Marx SP #6000 models for $25 or less. How about an auction #?


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

180965773522
271046865599
280954946800
280946947503
380463414175
261075556799
150876411551
120963616795

let me know if you need more 
when I talk ebay for pricing I am _*ONLY*_ looking at completed auctions because ANYONE can list something for whatever price they want..its a completed auction with a green price that really means anything.. 

Also the pair only list for $50-$90 depending upon condition in Greenberg's 9th Edition Marx Pocket Guide. Depending upon the variation


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Interesting, I searched in Marx, obviously the wrong place. If you look in Marx, they're more expensive. 

I guess they're not worth much.

Some time ago, I got $45 for a Santa Fe pair, I guess I should feel good.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Interesting, I searched in Marx, obviously the wrong place. If you look in Marx, they're more expensive.
> 
> I guess they're not worth much.
> 
> Some time ago, I got $45 for a Santa Fe pair, I guess I should feel good.



I hear ya...the santa fe set actually does sell for more, its in the $60 range. I know sometimes I come off as a jerk on here and some dont like me. But I may not be well versed in the technical aspect of model train operations (but I am learning here very fast). I am knowledgeable in the secondary market of stuff or the resources to find it and although its not always good news when it comes to pricing you cant sugarcoat anything.
I had someone call yesterday in regards to one of the ads I run in newspapers in Pennsylvania looking for trains and they had N Scale stuff and they thought because they paid $20-$25 for a car a few years ago they were doing me a favor offering them to me at $50 per car. After about 45 minutes on the phone I educated them. It happens and with more and more of the older guys passing away and more and more of the new generation only wanting DCC or TMCC the traditional stuff goes by the wayside in value. Funny thing is if you go to a show and have nice condition Tin Type Marx stuff you will sell out of it quicker than other things only because its so affordable at $3-$10 for basic cars and under $50 for engines and the stuff that is in good shape looks so nice it attracts a lot of people!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The only time you came "off as a jerk" to me was here,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=143535&postcount=3

As I ain't no Missy.:knock_teeth_out:

But from reading your posts I see that you use that term a lot.
Your forgiven.

Don't worry about it, there will always be disagreement on things.
But it does make for discussion. This is a forum? 

But when some disagree here the only "fix" is to lock the thread and forever ban further discussion. Some could have worked out their disagreement and become friends, (maybe), but they are now mortal enemies forever.

But....Life goes on.:smokin:


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks Big Ed!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

brylerjunction said:


> thanks Big Ed!!!


No problem.......Missy.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*marx diesel engines*

Hay,fellas..Just to let you know or fwiw.. This ain`t my first rodero. I was about to ask what planet had $10.00 dollar engines. I wanted a bunch of them and the whole trains a few of them also.never the less,I`ve had more of most everything you could mention than a person should have.I`ll guarante youall if I spend a dollar for something it`ll be worth a dollar or most times two.Mad,noooo- I get even[lol] There is a old saying[most of you aren`t old enough to heard it.] But don`t believe anything you read or hear and only half what you see.
I paid $40.00 for the engine and dummy. I was entirely satisified with the purchase. In fact I went back over to the flea mkt and gave him more money today as I think it was worth it.I collect marx,lionel and anything that strikes my fancy.I cleaned it up,it runs like a new one,paint good and all that stuff.

pictures,I used to go see them people run around on a big screen downtown.
I often wondered how they got them all in such a little space. {lol}

I got n,ho,o gauge and o27. Way more than I should have. The way to tell the size of a man is how big his toys are. i `ll get off my soapbox,now..


Ain`t this life great or what...tnx,sanepilot


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sanepilot said:


> Hay,fellas..Just to let you know or fwiw.. This ain`t my first rodero. I was about to ask what planet had $10.00 dollar engines. I wanted a bunch of them and the whole trains a few of them also.never the less,I`ve had more of most everything you could mention than a person should have.I`ll guarante youall if I spend a dollar for something it`ll be worth a dollar or most times two.Mad,noooo- I get even[lol] There is a old saying[most of you aren`t old enough to heard it.] But don`t believe anything you read or hear and only half what you see.
> I paid $40.00 for the engine and dummy. I was entirely satisified with the purchase. In fact I went back over to the flea mkt and gave him more money today as I think it was worth it.I collect marx,lionel and anything that strikes my fancy.I cleaned it up,it runs like a new one,paint good and all that stuff.
> 
> pictures,I used to go see them people run around on a big screen downtown.
> ...



:ttiwwop:


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*marx diesel*

Hay,big ed...you`re absolutly correct. My train room is a natural wreck. I haven`t got around to taking photo`s yet. Hopefully I`ll live long enough to get it done and take photos, which I`ll post..[with help,I imagine]

The best to all,thanks,sanepilot


----------

